# Cigar Vixen Leon Jimenez tubo review



## madbricky

Outstanding reviews with great scenery to boot
Cigar Reviews


----------



## Merovius

Her tits are great, her video reviews....not so much.


----------



## purepoker

LOL, I agree...



Merovius said:


> Her tits are great, her video reviews....not so much.


----------



## smknjoecool

purepoker said:


> LOL, I agree...


:madgrin:


----------



## MDSPHOTO

purepoker said:


> LOL, I agree...


+1 She's easy on the eyes, but I really don't get much out of her reviews. There are some very good online reviewers unfortunately she is not one of them. She seems to have a difficult time articulating anything except the basic flavors of a cigar.


----------



## Hubby

Merovius said:


> Her tits are great, her video reviews....not so much.


Yep.. I agree also :biggrin:


----------



## Hubby

madbricky said:


> Outstanding reviews with great scenery to boot
> Cigar Reviews


Mad don't try to hide behind the "cigar reviews" as the reason while you are watching her videos... :r


----------



## Boinargly

I also agree with Stefan... ipe:


----------



## LGHT

You mean those videos where about cigars????


----------



## Cool Breeze

True. I don't learn much, but I keep clicking on the videos. 

What do y'all think about Brian Glen from Cigar Obsession? His seem to be more informative.


----------



## hunter19delta

Perfect solution. Find a Bryan Glynn review of the same cigar and just watch Cigar Vixen on mute with Bryan playing in the background.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Cool Breeze said:


> True. I don't learn much, but I keep clicking on the videos.
> 
> What do y'all think about Brian Glen from Cigar Obsession? His seem to be more informative.


I'm a big fan of Bryan's reviews. I think he has a great ability to articulate all the subtle flavors he tastes in a cigar. His ability to match the flavor to a smell or experience is very helpful in my selecting new cigars. It also helps that he like cigars with more dessert flavors which is my flavor preference. He also isn't a shill to the manufacturers, while he doesn't bash a cigar he does clearly state the there are better cigars at similar price points.


----------



## NasierK

Cool Breeze said:


> True. I don't learn much, but I keep clicking on the videos.
> 
> What do y'all think about Brian Glen from Cigar Obsession? His seem to be more informative.


Yea whenever I look for a review on youtube and he is in the search results I just watch his and be done with it. Perfect reviews every single time. There is an Indonesian guy to with decent reviews. I do prefer Brians reviews.

For those who like a good challenge.. I could actually watch this review up to 2 minute and 40 seconds. After that I couldnt take it anymore. :banghead: See how far into the review you can make it without wanting to kill yourself.

Mycigargirl reviews Davidoff Nicaragua Belicoso exclusive - YouTube


----------



## hunter19delta

Challenge accepted. I lasted until 3:34 and had to turn it off. That was painful.


----------



## Packerjh

Merovius said:


> Her tits are great, her video reviews....not so much.


This...


----------



## BlueDevil07

The start of these videos and the footage quality reminds me of p0rn. Not that I watch p0rn...err...


----------



## NasierK

hunter19delta said:


> Challenge accepted. I lasted until 3:34 and had to turn it off. That was painful.


You Sir deserve a medal!


----------



## huskers

Merovius said:


> Her tits are great, her video reviews....not so much.


She is an active member here at puff.


----------



## zabhatton

Her videos are shameless self promotions for her botched modeling career in my opinion. I don't find her to be anything special, and a little slow. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## madbricky

Holy dog balls- I posted this almost half a year ago on a rarely reviewed cigar. It was sent to get by a follower of her reviews. So much for shill. A polite ladylike person giving her impressions without minutae of detail in taste of things only euro trash foodies would know. Burn at the stake? Enjoy them or not but a lynching is not deserved. She is good for the cigar public and other ladies coming to the hobby. My .02 cents and rant. Im good so on to other better things.


----------



## CigarInspector

LGHT said:


> You mean those videos where about cigars????


Hahahah, my first thought when I clicked through and saw that first image.


----------



## AuTechCoM

hunter19delta said:


> Perfect solution. Find a Bryan Glynn review of the same cigar and just watch Cigar Vixen on mute with Bryan playing in the background.


I think you might be on to something here. :beerchug:


----------



## billybarue

Come on you guys - she's gorgeous. Fun to watch and I don't mind her comments. It's like watching Erin Andrews commentary on football. Yes, all the guys know more about football but the room is a hell of a lot more fun with a beautiful woman or two to talk to. I like Bryan Glyn and think he does a fantastic job. But I love to see anyone enjoying this hobby. And if that person looks like the "Cigar Vixen" - so much the better. 

And if given the opportunity of herfing with just one person of all the folks who commented on this thread, Bryan Glyn, and her - sorry fellas she would win every time. And you know you would love to sit down and have a cigar with her too. 

The more women the better I say. And there just ain't nothing wrong with ones who look as good as she does.


----------



## penna stogey

LoL, She's HOT....Okay, had my BCG's on. little blurry. Good now.


----------



## mattw

I agree. Seems strange and in bad taste to bash someone trying to advance the cigar culture.


----------

